# IBO Hunter Class Problem Solved



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Hunter Class :
Arrow weight 6 grains per pound
8.5 front stab no back stab
5 fixed pins no magnification
30 yard max

MBR :
Arrow weight 5 grains per pound
Any stab and any back stab
5 fixed pins no magnification
40 yard max

MBO:
Arrow weight 5 grains per pound
Any stab and any back stab
Moveable sight with magnification
50 yard max

Only be moved to another class the next year if you win one of the legs of the Triple Crown or the World Championship. We can't use money won to move shooters to another class because we all know the IBO does not pay out like they should. 3 classes is all we need so let's get them changed and have fun.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep seeing these threads about fixing the HC problems. Why does everyone think there is a problem? The same guy who shoots 30 up with a 12" stab at 35 yards is still gonna shoot 30 up with a 8.5 stab at 30 yards. The class don't need a fix, guys it's not easy to win at this level no matter what class you shoot in. A guy isn't sandbagging or cheating if he is using legal equipment, he still has to make the same shots that everyone else didn't in order to win. JMO


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the problem..and no I don't shoot HC

:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a better Idea....Let's keep hunter class the way it is but instead of only the winner moving up.....anyone who has shot in it for one year has to move up to Advanced hunter. Let's make hunter class strictly for those wanting to learn and experience 3D archery. From there guys can choose to shoot AHC, MSR, or MBO.


If sandbagging is what everyone is worried about then that would solve a sandbagging issue in hunter class.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Classes*

need to add 5 yards to each of those groups :thumbs_up


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

544daniel said:


> need to add 5 yards to each of those groups :thumbs_up


I say 10 yards. Bows are fast, and getting faster. Sights are great. The designing of equipment is on par with what has happened to golf clubs. If you can't hit the 10 ring on a medium size target every time at 30 yards, you suck.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the idea of 6 grains per pound. There is always the argument that some guys hunt like that but I don't believe most do. Someone has to slow the arrows if there is a 35yd max. Some can shoot HC legal arrows at over 320fps+ (like me :tongue. 

Either way, I can't believe how popular the HC is. Its great for the sport and getting more people involved. 

What about the possibility of HC "A Class", "B Class", etc. I think you need to move people out of the class faster than just winning. Maybe top 5 shooters throughout a given calendar year?

Just ideas, just thought I would share them.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

How about having a Top Score for the class. If you score over.......... Then you have to move up. Granted your gonna have sandbagers that will try to stay in that class but more than likely they won't win. Someone will score above that score for the first time and win that event. But at the same token. If someone does score over that set score and they move up and then they shoot below a certain score so many times, then they can move back down. Just a thought.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bowpro34 said:


> I like the idea of 6 grains per pound. There is always the argument that some guys hunt like that but I don't believe most do. Someone has to slow the arrows if there is a 35yd max. Some can shoot HC legal arrows at over 320fps+ (like me :tongue.
> 
> Either way, I can't believe how popular the HC is. Its great for the sport and getting more people involved.
> 
> ...


They have that now...it's known as HC, AHC, MSR, and MBO the problem is with to many good shooters not wanting to move out of HC and shooting in these other classes.

The one argument I keep hearing is that why leave hunter class, it's the most competitive...well with that style thinking HC will never change. If the most competitive guys would move up to AHC...don't you think that then that would be come the most competitive class? Or say those guys move up to MSR....

The issue is not with what equipment, speeds of the bow, distances shot, etc. The problem is with guys who are content to stay in HC and always seem to fine reason to not move out of the class.


If HC was meant to be a starting point then they need to make it just that...A starting point only...give guys a set time limit or X amount of events they can shoot in that class then make them move up to hunter class.

For instance...say you start shooting 3D for the first time this year, You enter hunter class at Bedford...You're allowed to shoot hunter class in every event you enter up until Bedford the following year at which time you are required to move up to AHC.

Or if that creates to much issue how about you are allowed to shoot HC until you qualify and compete in the world championships then the following year you must move up to AHC. This would allow those who still struggle to to stay there until they are good enough to move up but yet make the guys who are good enough....MOVE!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

The only problem that I see is people that suck COMPLAINING about losing all the time. If the whiners spent as much time practicing as they did complaining about what class other people shoot, maybe they would be able to hang.

At one time or another I have shot almost every class........ MBO, AHC, MBR, and currently HC. I have always shot fairly respectable no matter what class I have decide to compete in. I want to beat the best no matter what class I'm in. This year it is hunter class next year it may be open. Ultimately it is my decision what class I want to shoot not yours or anyone else’s for that matter. I think some people need to mind their own business.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

If the maximum distance I could shoot at a target was 30 yards, I'd shoot...myself. It's like playing minature golf.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> If the maximum distance I could shoot at a target was 30 yards, I'd shoot...myself. It's like playing minature golf.


Some day I hope I'm as good as you think you are. :darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> The only problem that I see is people that suck COMPLAINING about losing all the time. If the whiners spent as much time practicing as they did complaining about what class other people shoot, maybe they would be able to hang.
> 
> At one time or another I have shot almost every class........ MBO, AHC, MBR, and currently HC. I have always shot fairly respectable no matter what class I have decide to compete in. *I want to beat the best no matter what class I'm in. * *This year it is hunter class next year it may be open*. Ultimately it is my decision what class I want to shoot not yours or anyone else’s for that matter. I think some people need to mind their own business.


I honestly think the biggest issue is not the guys who don't practice....they know they are not going to get better. I think the issue lays with those who just refuse to move up. Everyone has the right to shoot what ever class they feel they can shoot, this I agree with. But what is needed is a pure novice class, one that will allow joe average to step up to a stake, shoot and not think that because he didn't shoot a 300+ he stinks. This could discourage alot of people from ever shooting again....We as archers need to look beyond our own self worth and think about the future of this sport. The only way to continue growth is by allowing those new to the sport to enjoy it without the pressure of posting great scores, or having to feel competitive.

As you stated you have shot in all the classes and currently are shooting in HC....Why did you move down, you state it was because of competition. If that is the case why didn't you move up to the Semi-Pro or Pro levels? That's where the true competition is.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

There's no problem with hunter class. If you want to shoot in a novice class, shoot local shoots. If you want to shoot in the national shoots, you know what you are in for. HC and MBO are tough classes. Why does everybody want to make it easy.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> There's no problem with hunter class. If you want to shoot in a novice class, shoot local shoots. If you want to shoot in the national shoots, you know what you are in for. HC and MBO are tough classes. Why does everybody want to make it easy.


Yes sir Mr World Champion :hail:  :wink: :chortle:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> I honestly think the biggest issue is not the guys who don't practice....they know they are not going to get better. I think the issue lays with those who just refuse to move up. Everyone has the right to shoot what ever class they feel they can shoot, this I agree with. But what is needed is a pure novice class, one that will allow joe average to step up to a stake, shoot and not think that because he didn't shoot a 300+ he stinks. This could discourage alot of people from ever shooting again....We as archers need to look beyond our own self worth and think about the future of this sport. The only way to continue growth is by allowing those new to the sport to enjoy it without the pressure of posting great scores, or having to feel competitive.
> 
> As you stated you have shot in all the classes and currently are shooting in HC....Why did you move down, you state it was because of competition. If that is the case why didn't you move up to the Semi-Pro or Pro levels? That's where the true competition is.



Hey Goof, 

Just want you to know that I have NEVER said that I moved back down for more competition. I moved back because it is more fun for ME............. Truth be told it is FUN shooting hunter class locally with my FRIENDS. 

You are a local guy so I am guessing you might know who I am......... I shoot every weekend, sometimes twice. I almost always shoot high scores at local shoots, so I guess I am the one of the problems that you guys are talking about. Do you want to know how many scores I have turned in this year.................... NONE. Do you want to know why I have not turned a score in this year? I take no pride in beating beginners or anyone who is not on their "A" game. I want to practice in the class that I am going to compete in this year. Locals to me are practice for the Triples. I want to compete against the best shooters in my class 3 times a year. What is the problem with that? If you think that I am one of those guys that goes to local shoots to collects 10 gift certificates or feed my ego you are dead wrong.

I guess my beef is this................... it really isn't any of your business what class I shoot in. I don't have to live up to you or anyone else.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Hey Goof,
> 
> Just want you to know that I have NEVER said that I moved back down for more competition. I moved back because it is more fun for ME............. Truth be told it is FUN shooting hunter class locally with my FRIENDS.
> 
> ...


Don't take my post wrong, I'm not trying to label you or anyone for that matter as that type of person. If it came off that way I do apologize. I honestly have no issues with what class a person wants to compete in....I for one actually stepped down from MBO to advanced hunter because I was shooting so bad in MBO I felt the need to reduce my chances for errors. The only reason I've said anything on this thread was because I'm tired of everyone stating that this or that needs to be done to HC....Honestly nothing needs to be done to the class itself but to those who will never move beyond HC. I'm a firm believer that we do need a class for pure beginners, something where Joe hunter can pull his hunting bow out of the case, take the broadheads off his arrows and walk out onto a 3D course...shoot and not have to worry that his scores don't match up with guys who have been doing this for years. That's what hunter class orginally was created for. If people want to "fix" it then that's what it needs to be. This is my opinion on the whole argument...I hold no ill will against anyone who disagree's with me nor do I fault anyone who wants to shoot HC. Heck just like you most of my friends shoot HC, sucks for me since I'm always the one who has to shoot first.:wink: 

Like I said guys like you are not the issue, but there are some out there who do exactly as your last sentence stated...it's guys like that who have created this so called "issue" with HC.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Don't take my post wrong, I'm not trying to label you or anyone for that matter as that type of person. If it came off that way I do apologize. I honestly have no issues with what class a person wants to compete in....I for one actually stepped down from MBO to advanced hunter because I was shooting so bad in MBO I felt the need to reduce my chances for errors. The only reason I've said anything on this thread was because I'm tired of everyone stating that this or that needs to be done to HC....Honestly nothing needs to be done to the class itself but to those who will never move beyond HC. I'm a firm believer that we do need a class for pure beginners, something where Joe hunter can pull his hunting bow out of the case, take the broadheads off his arrows and walk out onto a 3D course...shoot and not have to worry that his scores don't match up with guys who have been doing this for years. That's what hunter class orginally was created for. If people want to "fix" it then that's what it needs to be. This is my opinion on the whole argument...I hold no ill will against anyone who disagree's with me nor do I fault anyone who wants to shoot HC. Heck just like you most of my friends shoot HC, sucks for me since I'm always the one who has to shoot first.:wink:
> 
> Like I said guys like you are not the issue, but there are some out there who do exactly as your last sentence stated...it's guys like that who have created this so called "issue" with HC.



I think we are on the same page for the most part................... I would have no problem having a 30-35 yard "beginner" class that everyone would have to get out of after 1 or 2 years. AHC an HC should become 1 class and shoot from 35-40 yards max. I have spoke with an IBO Rep about this and he thinks it is a good idea but, changing things would take an act of God. 

No hard feelings goof...............see ya on the course.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Matt, you know I just like to stir the pot sometimes, maybe a little.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> I think we are on the same page for the most part................... I would have no problem having a 30-35 yard "beginner" class that everyone would have to get out of after 1 or 2 years. AHC an HC should become 1 class and shoot from 35-40 yards max. I have spoke with an IBO Rep about this and he thinks it is a good idea but, changing things would take an act of God.
> 
> No hard feelings goof...............see ya on the course.


Yep, I do believe we are...that's exactly what I'd like to see as well. I think the IBO has become overly saturated with classes and rules trying to appease everyone as it is...let's simplify things and combine a few classes (ahc/hc) (mbo/msr) and create a beginning class and be done with it.:thumbs_up

As far as seeing me on the course...that you will, I'll be the guy shooting from the teenager stakes...not those kiddie stakes you shoot from :lol: :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> Matt, you know I just like to stir the pot sometimes, maybe a little.



Well you have to do something with those fingers of yours....we all know you can't shoot with them. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> I have a better Idea....Let's keep hunter class the way it is but instead of only the winner moving up.....anyone who has shot in it for one year has to move up to Advanced hunter. Let's make hunter class strictly for those wanting to learn and experience 3D archery. From there guys can choose to shoot AHC, MSR, or MBO.
> 
> 
> If sandbagging is what everyone is worried about then that would solve a sandbagging issue in hunter class.



maybe they should change the name of the class to beginner hunter or bhc.....I think people overlook the fact that the IBO classes are determined more by equipment rather than perceived skills.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

First of all I don't shoot this class. However, my son does, he just moved up from the youth class. Which shoots from the same stake. Anyway, it a big class, so make it progressive or flights like Vegas does after the first day. That should take care of the sandbaggers.


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

HC class was started to invite new people to the sport and keep them. Not to boost egoes.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

*goofy2278*

With 223 from the mbo stake maybe you should shoot the teenager stake. Better yet keep your mouth shut and put your time in and maybe you could hang with us sandbaggers.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow! Nothing like a personal attack to throw things into the gutter! I've seen your scores too. You do very well and I thought I'd like to meet you someday for some pointers.

I guess your true skill is being an ass! I'll pass on the meet and greet.

My name is Heath McDonald, I'm in Germantown (just to save you the peak at my page.)


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah maybe sometimes I can be an ---. I dont like being called a sandbagger and I was trying to make a point about the kiddie stake. I know he did not call me out personally but he hit a nerve.

Heath I really dont want to meet you. I hope that was not a threat.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

No... me wanting to meet you would be a treat not a threat. :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> With 223 from the mbo stake maybe you should shoot the teenager stake. Better yet keep your mouth shut and put your time in and maybe you could hang with us sandbaggers.


Maybe you should read the whole thread....as I stated I dropped down to better work on my game....yes I could've stayed right in MBO and continued to shoot low scores until I got better.....but I also only shot hunter class for one year and moved straight to MBO...which I shot for one year. 


As far as my score goes, anytime you want to come up to the range, bring your scope, long stabilizer, and glue in tips I'll be more then happy to shoot with you.

As I stated I don't care what class you shoot but if guys think hunter class needs rules changes to "fix" it they're crazy...what is needed is to eliminate so many classes, simplify things and create a beginners class so that those wanting to try out this sport of 3d archery don't have to feel like they need to compete with people who have been shooting HC for years.


As far as your personal attack goes....you can bad mouth me all you want it just shows who's the bigger person in all this.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> Yeah maybe sometimes I can be an ---. I dont like being called a sandbagger and I was trying to make a point about the kiddie stake. I know he did not call me out personally but he hit a nerve.
> 
> Heath I really dont want to meet you. I hope that was not a threat.


One other thing, as far as the Kiddie stake goes...if you would have read the entire thread and noticed how after a very polite discussion between myself and Ridge runner we ended up on a good note. The kiddie stake reference was no different then me using the teenager stake for myself. Just as I call the MBO stake the Man stake. Lighten up and learn to take a joke! If it bothers you that someone would tease about where you shoot....step back and shut them up, until then learn to deal with it.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> With 223 from the mbo stake maybe you should shoot the teenager stake. Better yet keep your mouth shut and put your time in and maybe you could hang with us sandbaggers.



Oh yeah and one other thing....during your research did you happen to notice what I shot in Hunter Class last month....or AHC last week?
Oh and did you happen to find somewhere that each of those was shot using a different bow....the last three events with bows that I've shot for the first time...or that my 223 was done with not having my bow sighted in at anything further then 20 yards and trying to sight it in during 25mph wind gust the day of the shoot....no you probably didn't read any of that....but you know what, I still went out there, stunk up the place and had the nerve to turn my card in so that my scores were out there.

Oh and to save you the trouble of looking those up....when I shot hunter class with a pure hunting set-up (yep my actual hunting bow i just got 2 months before) I shot a 285...two fives in a row destroyed me...just bad shots on my behalf. My AHC class score...my first time shooting my new 3D bow, and shooting AHC a 262...not great but I'll take it.

Ok, maybe you just struck a nerve with me over this....I wasn't the one calling anyone a sandbagger. Like I stated previously, I DON'T CARE WHAT CLASS YOU SHOOT, my issue is with everyone wanting to "fix" hunter class....the class itself dosn't need to be fixed, everyone's idea of what the class is for needs to be fixed. That class should be viewed the same as any other but we should have a beginners class that guys can shoot just to experience the sport without the pressures of competiting with everyone. The last thing I want to see is something that happened at Clinton Countys last shoot. A seasoned archer (deer/turkey hunter) decieded he was going to shoot his first 3D with a group of buddies....his final score, a 173...he was bummed and actually made a statement that he just wasn't sure if this was something for him. Him competing with those who shoot consistantly had discouraged him from possibly never shooting 3D again. This is why I want to see a beginners class. It can be identical to hunter class in all aspects, but make it have a time limit as to how long people can shoot in that class before they have to move up and shoot with everyone else. Let them learn to love the compitition as much as they love archery.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Ahh, Goof.....that was like three other things!:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> Ahh, Goof.....that was like three other things!:wink:


yea well so I can't count :chortle:


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

if you cant shoot "up" in a class , it doesnt matter what class your in your not gonna compete . hell i have seen the youth class finish w 5 shooters over 300 , bottom line is if your not shooting over 300 then you dont have a chance of winning .. so take it like a man and start practicing .. and I can guarentee 90 percent of the people that whine about the classes being to hard probably have never shot over 300 ... p.s. you could always buy yoursellf a trophy " if your not up to dedicating to yourself to COMPETE and win one" what in the world is the sense in having a competition without competitors ... maybe nascar should take the top 5 drivers out of every race that way everyone gets a trophy :darkbeer: A TRUE COMPETITOR COMPETES TO CHALLENGE THERESELF TO REACH THERE LIMITS then ....and only then grasshopper will the trophies start flowing


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

wlw723 said:


> if you cant shoot "up" in a class , it doesnt matter what class your in your not gonna compete . hell i have seen the youth class finish w 5 shooters over 300 , bottom line is if your not shooting over 300 then you dont have a chance of winning .. so take it like a man and start practicing .. and I can guarentee 90 percent of the people that whine about the classes being to hard probably have never shot over 300 ... p.s. you could always buy yoursellf a trophy " if your not up to dedicating to yourself to COMPETE and win one" what in the world is the sense in having a competition without competitors ... maybe *nascar should take the top 5 drivers out of every race that way everyone gets a trophy :darkbeer: A TRUE COMPETITOR COMPETES TO CHALLENGE THERESELF TO REACH THERE LIMITS then ....and only then grasshopper will the trophies start flowing*





I couldn't agree with you more on this statement but there is one thing that is flawed with your comparison....NASCAR is a PROFESSIONAL spot that is the top tier level those guys can compete at. The reason this has become an issue is to many people are upset with the fact that there is no incentive for guys to move up from IBO's bottom level class. I wouldn't expect Nathen Brooks, Tim Gillingham, Dan McCarty or any of the archery PROS to start shooting HC tomorrow because it has the most number of shooters in it...would you?


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you for the intrest in my post .... but.... kyle busch races sprint cup,, nationwide, craftsman truck, sprint car, and modified dirt track also there are many top sprint cup drivers racing in nationwide series ..... now i do agree with you you will not see top archer names dropping class .. but only because the hours you need to dedicate to competing at that level of archery


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

wlw723 said:


> thank you for the intrest in my post .... but.... kyle busch races sprint cup,, nationwide, craftsman truck, sprint car, and modified dirt track also there are many top sprint cup drivers racing in nationwide series ..... now i do agree with you you will not see top archer names dropping class .. but only because the hours you need to dedicate to competing at that level of archery


I know that he does...Heck when we were running dirt track we used to race against alot of the cup guys who would run on...some days we won, some days we didn't.

I don't want anyone to think I'm chastising them for shooting in HC...I'm not, all I'm stating is that if it's such an issue then the IBO needs to create a strictly beginners class so that those who want to try out the sport can without the pressure of shooting with those who have been doing it for years.

to use your NASCAR reference, I wouldn't expect someone who has never stepped foot into a race car to show up at daytona and compete with those who have been racing there for years.


----------



## overthehill (Mar 6, 2007)

Just finished reading all post's on this subject. Some excellent insight and obviously a variety of opinions. I think I have the solution, the IBO should follow Sniper1 and RidgeRunner91's opinion and open an "I SUCK" class. If we honestly remember back, that's where we all started. Archers supporting archers? Not very flattering fella's, and those comments added "0" to the point.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

overthehill said:


> Just finished reading all post's on this subject. Some excellent insight and obviously a variety of opinions. I think I have the solution, the IBO should follow Sniper1 and RidgeRunner91's opinion and open an "I SUCK" class. If we honestly remember back, that's where we all started. Archers supporting archers? Not very flattering fella's, and those comments added "0" to the point.


I never said anything about opening an "I SUCK" class............. I mentioned a beginner class. Not sure y you singled me out for something I never said.


----------



## overthehill (Mar 6, 2007)

Read post # 10 (yours): "The only problem I see is people that suck complaining about losing all the time". I agree that if you are not willing to put in the effort to improve,then do not complaign about loosing. Just a poor choice of words in my humble opinion.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

There are too many classes already. Adding another is not the right idea. People starting out shouldnt expect to be competitive the first time out. One of the many problems in this country right now is that everyone feels like they should win all the time. They've already quit keeping score in youth sports leagues so that no one feels like a loser, what a load of crap. In life there are winners and losers people dont just create a new class for you so that you can win. You have to start at the bottom and put in the time to become a winner.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

overthehill said:


> Read post # 10 (yours): "The only problem I see is people that suck complaining about losing all the time". I agree that if you are not willing to put in the effort to improve,then do not complaign about loosing. Just a poor choice of words in my humble opinion.


I'm gonna say this again ............. I never said anything about "*OPENING*" an "I SUCK" class. You made that part up!

Re read my post. I said "the only problem that I see is people that suck complaining about losing all the time". I don't see anything about opening new classes for people that suck in that post............. do you?

I did say in a later post that I would be fine with opening a class for beginners. After 1 or 2 years it is time to belly up to the bar and either put in the time to get better, or stop complaining about losing. 

I still don't see a problem with my wording..................... just my humble opinion...................


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

1+ this is the bow hunter class, that the IBO that means international Bow Hunter not i++++ begginer ++++++ class


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

problem solved 40yd max bring what you shoot everybody in payout will big only 1 class lets have at it


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

was at ashland home shoot just did some looking sorry its never gonna end the guy that won said he dropped fome mbo the guy that finished 3rd won the adh class with a 412 good look ever changing anything


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I think I was just threatened by a nurse Go eat a doughnut and calm down:wink:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Just having fun*

Well i seen my name on there a few times. Thanks for the advertisement guys,but you got to remember we all are just having fun. We are not getting rich off of this and the stuff is not getting any cheaper....


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Catfight!!!!*

Hell I think I will hang up my Tab and buy a release so I can join in this fight. This is getting good.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

bow-legged said:


> I think I was just threatened by a nurse Go eat a doughnut and calm down:wink:


Excue me, but I'm a RN. That stands for "Real Nurse. He's a Respiratory Th rapist.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> Hell I think I will hang up my Tab and buy a release so I can join in this fight. This is getting good.


Only gays drink Tab.

(I'm trying to drag this thread down to the lowest common denominator, like HC).


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sniper 1*

I think Bowlegged's comment was directed at me.

And to Bowlegged, sorry you feel so threatened by a one handed "Donut Eating Nurse". Though I'm flattered that you felt obligated to go to my profile and check me out (sorry, you didn't have the same appeal to me)... where have I made a "threat". I simply voiced my "less than complimentary" opinion of you for coming on this thread and personally attacking a gentleman that has more integrity in his little finger than you shall ever posess with your current attitude.

Come to 3D4CP on May 9th and meet the man that you tried to embarass. Maybe you could learn something from him and of him.....No, you're probably not interested in doing such a thing. Helping a little girl fight CP, seeing what she experiences on a daily basis, showing the love and support that many on this forum and in our sport are willing to give. I bet you'll just sit in Peebles on May 9th. Shame you don't have any balls....'cause then you could move to Seaman!:wink: 

See you on the 9th?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

maineyotekiller said:


> I think Bowlegged's comment was directed at me.


Let me give you a little Professional Advice about eating doughnuts on the job as a Registered Nurse.

Make sure it's a doughnut, not a Pessary .


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Did you just play the pitty me card? I did not know you had one hand and goofy has or is helping a girl with CP. I dont think that really has anything to do with the hc sandbagger crap.
I see how you work, first you come on here and make hidden threats trying to be all tuff and then you try to make me look like a bad person by bring up your personal crap. What I said is what I said and your guys personal stuff does not matter to me. 

I dont want to meet either one of you guys.

Im done and moving on.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a beginner shooter, only been shooting for just shy of year! This kind of stuff is NOT what this sport is about! Let me remind those of you who want to throw out personal attacks over someones OPINION what this sport is about.!

1. to have fun
2. to compete against yourself
3. to have fun
4. to meet new people
5. to have fun
6. to do your personal best everytime you stand up to the stake
7. have fun

do you see a common trend here? Personally I could care less what stake anyone shoots. I shoot hunter class because I can--im new to this sport and I dont feel I am ready to graduate to a new level. When Im shooting 300 everytime then Ill move back, and Ill do so as a personal choice to challenge myself! Not because someone thinks I should. Personally the only problem with the rules today are those who think the rules should change because its not meeting their needs. Rules are not designed to make everyone happy, they are their as guidence. 

And if anyone is asking- yes I am goofys wife, and yes that is my daughter who has CP. And no she was not brought into this as a way to make "whateveryour name is" look like a jerk. YOu have done a good one with that all on your own. However, what Heath was saying is that goofy was not attacking anyone just merely stating an opinion. The problem with forums like this is that all you girls get your panties in a wad and cry when someone makes you feel less than what you already are! Well man up boys, cause in just a few months I have no problem showing you all up!


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

Bow-legged,
You did not need anyone else to make you look like a bad guy. You did a great job with that all by yourself. If you really go back and read things, you may have come off in a different tone.


It is better to besilent and be thought a fool then to open ones mouth and remove all doubt!

Oh and by the way, does this mean your not man enough to support the CP shoot. You can even shoot with me at the Kids stake. Look up my page, I dont even have scores posted

HazMat


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I am a beginner shooter, only been shooting for just shy of year! This kind of stuff is NOT what this sport is about! Let me remind those of you who want to throw out personal attacks over someones OPINION what this sport is about.!
> 
> 1. to have fun
> 2. to compete against yourself
> ...


 Now that is what I'M SCREAMIN. You tell em girlfriend


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

ABOLISH the hunter class problem solved


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

*hunter class problem*

Maybe they should have it to where if you shoot a certain average in the HC for one year, you must move up.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*No problem*

Read the posts from Goofy and Ridge, They are right, there is no problem, if you are just starting to shoot the HC class let the hot shoes win the trophies. You dont have to trophy every time to have fun, and anybody who believes that should not be competing. When you shoot against the best it only makes you better or at least lets you know how good you can get. You never know without getting your butt kicked every once in awhile. The good people that shoot the hunter class deserve everything they get, it is an EQUIPMENT based class not ABILITY so it is not like racing or football or any other sport. If you want to shoot with the chances of getting a trophy every time shoot the limited class there will probably be only a hand full of shooters and your chances are great that you will place. Now, cant we all just get along?


----------



## Lost archer (May 22, 2004)

Im moving down to HC after shooting MBO for 10 years,,,,shooting good in mbo ,,,,,,,i find i can shoot just as good with a short stab and i never used a lens anyway.....just getting tired of hauling around the long stab.


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

you guys just dont get it yes I understand the RULES for hc but it wasnt ment what it has become. It was supposeto help to bring into the sport not for "sorry" for people to drop down in classes to win.


----------



## Lost archer (May 22, 2004)

KID INGY said:


> you guys just dont get it yes I understand the RULES for hc but it wasnt ment what it has become. It was supposeto help to bring into the sport not for "sorry" for people to drop down in classes to win.


why not? its league until they change the rules right?


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> The only problem that I see is people that suck COMPLAINING about losing all the time. If the whiners spent as much time practicing as they did complaining about what class other people shoot, maybe they would be able to hang.
> 
> At one time or another I have shot almost every class........ MBO, AHC, MBR, and currently HC. I have always shot fairly respectable no matter what class I have decide to compete in. I want to beat the best no matter what class I'm in. This year it is hunter class next year it may be open. Ultimately it is my decision what class I want to shoot not yours or anyone else’s for that matter. I think some people need to mind their own business.


sounds a little harsh there hoss


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

06bowtech said:


> sounds a little harsh there hoss


Just calling it the way I see it Dave........


----------



## tackle123 (Aug 27, 2006)

The biggest problem is guys being able to shoot a bow a 350 fps. I have a 24 and 1/2 draw length I will never get that speed so when a guys uses 1 pin to shoot the whole corse there is a problem the Ibo was about judging yardage now some people have to judge and shoot while others just have to shoot. Lets get Ken to make a min speed lets say 230 fps and keep the yardage stakes the same. I like it when a guy tells me that I can't judge yardage when they are shooting 30 yds flat if I'm off by 3 yds I end up in the 8 or even worse. So lets get back to what it was about judging yardage. Just my thought on it but I will never be in the top 5 because my bow will never shoot fast enough.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I just want to know if there will be orange slices served in the "I SUCK" class. Do we have to keep score? Does everyone get a medal?


----------



## Charcuterie (Feb 28, 2009)

tackle123 said:


> The biggest problem is guys being able to shoot a bow a 350 fps. I have a 24 and 1/2 draw length I will never get that speed so when a guys uses 1 pin to shoot the whole corse there is a problem the Ibo was about judging yardage now some people have to judge and shoot while others just have to shoot. Lets get Ken to make a min speed lets say 230 fps and keep the yardage stakes the same. I like it when a guy tells me that I can't judge yardage when they are shooting 30 yds flat if I'm off by 3 yds I end up in the 8 or even worse. So lets get back to what it was about judging yardage. Just my thought on it but I will never be in the top 5 because my bow will never shoot fast enough.


Amen! Frankly, I'm not too interested in winning. I do this purely for fun, hunting practice and to beat my personal best. However, with my 25" DL, I actually have to be good at judging yardage (and I am!) whereas the guys I shoot with can be off 5 yards and often times still get a ten. I'm not jealous, just envious. 

As long as the rules are written as they are, we should all live them and stop complaining. However, a speed rule would even the playing field.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

skynight said:


> I just want to know if there will be orange slices served in the "I SUCK" class. Do we have to keep score? Does everyone get a medal?


Why don't you step up and shoot the "I SUCK" class and see where you stack up? It is not as easy as you may think, in fact it is probably the most competitive class in the IBO.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Fire Archer said:


> Why don't you step up and shoot the "I SUCK" class and see where you stack up? It is not as easy as you may think, in fact it is probably the most competitive class in the IBO.


It's a joke. Go take a valium.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

skynight said:


> It's a joke. Go take a valium.


No, thanks I don't do drugs.


----------

